# Halyard Change



## wcfrerichs (Jul 21, 2013)

Hello everyone. My first post, so be gentle.

Changing wire to rope halyards on my C&C 29II. The rope portion has torn apart at the clutch and they have been on there about ten years. Yale recommends the ULS (Ultra low stretch) and it is reasonably priced. Dacron sails, so I don't need spectra anyway. My question is the wire halyard pulleys at the top of the mast. Will they be ok with the 3/8 double braid running through them? or must I get up there and change them to a dedicated rope pulley? Who has done this before? Thanks for the input.


----------



## jimgo (Sep 12, 2011)

I've done it on a Catalina, not a C&C, so take my comments with a grain of salt. But when I did it, the wire had really torn up the sheave. The walls were rough, and there was a deep groove in there. I was glad I had decided to swap out the sheave.


----------



## CalebD (Jan 11, 2008)

Hi Warren,
Welcome to Sailnut!
I have not been up at the top of your mast in a while so I'm not sure what condition your masthead sheaves are in.
I think we have to replace the masthead sheaves on Odalisque too, as we've been using all line but have had to replace some halyards sooner than the 10 years you got due to fraying at the top of the mast.

We did convert our boom out haul from wire rope/line to all line a few years ago. I can tell you that there was one sheave that was badly worn by the wire rope which had to be replaced. The wire rope would jam in that chewed up sheave.

A cheap Delrin sheave from McMaster car was used to replace the worn aluminum sheave for this application.

If your masthead sheaves look anything like the one below you should probably go ahead and replace the sheaves before buying more expensive line.

Again, welcome.


----------



## CalebD (Jan 11, 2008)

Isn't there anyone out there with a C&C 29 II who has changed their masthead sheaves???
Any C&C model???


----------



## jsaronson (Dec 13, 2011)

C&C 35/3. Sheaves were not torn up and re-used them with 7/16 VPC. It all depends on condition. If the wire is in good condition you are probably OK.

Join cncphotoalbum.com for C&C specific questions. That's where you'll get the answer to every conceivable C&C question.


----------



## MarkBarrett (May 31, 2013)

welcome to this community i am sure you would enjoy the stay here, make it large and memorable one for us.. dasvadaniya


----------



## Griffinroydonald (Jul 25, 2013)

I ran new rope today on my little San Juan 23. I have external halyards so my job was easy. I use a staple gun to join the old and new rope. This is wrapped with tape to hold the staples in place. This will allow the rope to run without any knots to worry with. I had a wire main and it was driving me crazy at night as it was making noise on the mast everytime the boat would rock. I replaced the wiring inside the mast and wrapped the wiring with foam pipe insulation with excellent results. I am using 3/8 double braid everywhere on the boat and now I can sleep well on the weekend.


----------

